# Travel opportunity in the Forces



## habs13 (20 Apr 2011)

I've been reading up on different CF jobs and am considering joining. One thing I was wondering about is if there are trades in the CF that give some travel opportunity (as part of their job), or deployed to foreign countries for part of their service. 

Also I'm not sure if this is the appropriate section, so maybe a moderater could move it if it's not. Thanks.


----------



## fauntania (20 Apr 2011)

Did you seriously just ask that?


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2011)

http://www.cefcom-comfec.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/ops/index-eng.asp


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2011)

One thing about being in the CF is that you get to travel to some different places.  

Personally, because of being in the CF, I have traveled to:

Germany
Bosnia
Afghanistan (x 2)
Undisclosed location (x 2)

However, because of traveling to those places, I have also been to:

Croatia
Italy
France
Denmark
Switzerland
Austria
Singapore
Australia

Oh and also to Cancun, just because of the salary.   :nod:

If you're only wanting to join because of the travel, be prepared to see a lot of Canada.


----------



## dimsum (20 Apr 2011)

Aside from the travel, which most (if not all) CF members will do in their career, some trades do get opportunities to get posted out of Canada for a few years at a time.  Aerospace Control Operators (AC OP) and Aerospace Controllers (AEC) first come to mind, but there are opportunities for a lot of other trades as well.  It's just not something that usually happens to junior people.


----------



## Nauticus (20 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One thing about being in the CF is that you get to travel to some different places.
> 
> Personally, because of being in the CF, I have traveled to:
> 
> ...


*
Was the weather nice there?  *


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Was the weather nice there?



Which one?  The undisclosed location?  Warm......very warm.


----------



## habs13 (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded.



			
				fauntania said:
			
		

> Did you seriously just ask that?



Why? I thought it was a pretty reasonable question.


----------



## habs13 (20 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One thing about being in the CF is that you get to travel to some different places.
> 
> Personally, because of being in the CF, I have traveled to:
> 
> ...



Do you mind if I ask what job that is? I assume you're more senior and have been in for a while. Thanks


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Apr 2011)

This all depends on trade, rank, unit etc

When I was with the PPCLI I only went where the battalion went. Thus I travelled but to some not very nice places.

Later we went to the States a few times and trained with the US Army.

Cyprus x 2
Croatia 1993 (Medak)
Bosnia 1997 
JRTC Ft Polk Louisiana 1996
NTC Ft Irwin, California 1998
Budapest on a 96 hour R & R
CFB Shilo - always....

Passed through Germany, Austria,  Athens (this means I never left the airports)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (21 Apr 2011)

habs13 said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I ask what job that is? I assume you're more senior and have been in for a while. Thanks


Before I hit MCpl, so less than 13 years:
Germany (twice)
Yugoslavia
BC
Alberta
Saskatchewan
Manitoba
Ontario
Quebec
New Brunswick
PEI
Nova Scotia
USA

And I didn't really travel that much compared to some.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2011)

habs13 said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I ask what job that is? I assume you're more senior and have been in for a while. Thanks



Bosnia as a Cpl Med Tech
Afghanistan (Kabul and Kandahar) as a MCpl PMed Tech (part of HSS Coy)
Afghanistan (Kandahar and FOBs) as a Sgt PMed Tech as part of DHHAT (Deployed Health Hazard Assessment Team)

There's opportunities for pretty much all trades.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (21 Apr 2011)

Cyprus x 2
Angola
South Africa
Bosnia x 2
Afghanistan
Australia
USA
Italy
Germany
Numerous areas in Canada including the arctic.

You cannot predict where you will go and when


----------



## WonderGirl (21 Apr 2011)

habs13 said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> Why? I thought it was a pretty reasonable question.



Thats hilarious!  What did you think the CF's entire  fleet of ships and airplanes were for? LOL


----------



## infantryian (21 Apr 2011)

I thought it was a reasonable question.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I thought it was a reasonable question.



Yes it is however you should pay attention to the news. The media every once in a while will cover something military.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Yes it is however you should pay attention to the news. The media every once in a while will cover something military.


Agreed!
I was almost the first respondant to this topic but thought better of it. I tried to recall my own true ignorance of (then) CAF operations. Even though I was young when I decided I wanted to join the military, I never really paid attention to 'the news'.
I think the question has been well covered.
As a sailor, I have sailed in:
Every ocean and been to every continent except Antarctica. Not many ports south of the Trop of Cap on the Atlantic side but best "foreign" port (without a doubt) was/is St John's, NL!


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2011)

This is a very interesting thread. It is neat to see all of the places that the CF has been and also where each individual member has traveled to. So, keep the lists coming. It's great info for those thinking about joining, and also a great place for past or present CF members to brag about where they've been  ;D.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (22 Apr 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Agreed!
> I was almost the first respondant to this topic but thought better of it. I tried to recall my own true ignorance of (then) CAF operations. Even though I was young when I decided I wanted to join the military, I never really paid attention to 'the news'.
> I think the question has been well covered.
> As a sailor, I have sailed in:
> Every ocean and been to every continent except Antarctica. Not many ports south of the Trop of Cap on the Atlantic side but best "foreign" port (without a doubt) was/is St John's, NL!



My military service, directly and indirectly, has offerred me the opportunity to travel around the world and I have now been to all the continents, having visited Antarctica and South America in February and March this year.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2011)

Wainwright, Gagetown, Suffield, Shilo, Chilcotin, Dundurn, Eureka, Alert, and other garden spots.


----------



## ballz (22 Apr 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Agreed!
> I was almost the first respondant to this topic but thought better of it. I tried to recall my own true ignorance of (then) CAF operations. Even though I was young when I decided I wanted to join the military, I never really paid attention to 'the news'.
> I think the question has been well covered.
> As a sailor, I have sailed in:
> Every ocean and been to every continent except Antarctica. Not many ports south of the Trop of Cap on the Atlantic side but *best "foreign" port (without a doubt) was/is St John's, NL!*



Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wainwright, Gagetown, Suffield, Shilo, Chilcotin, Dundurn, Eureka, Alert, and other garden spots.



I see you had the nickle tour 

 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2011)

Travel in the CF you ask ?

So far, my career has taken me to:

The USA (including multiple trips to Hawaii and multiple trips to the Aleutian islands)
The UK (multiple times)
Germany
Holland
Iceland
Italy ( multiple times to both the mainland and Sicily)
Curacao
El Salvador
Japan
Croatia
Bulgaria
Hungary
Greece
Albania
Kosovo
FYROM
Mexico
Spain


----------



## Pusser (22 Apr 2011)

As a direct result of my military service, I have been to:

Ontario
Nova Scotia
British Columbia
Prince Edward Island
Quebec
Washington (State)
California
Hawaii 
Massachusetts
Florida
Virginia
Puerto Rico
St Thomas
Barbados
Japan
Korea
England
Ireland
Wales
Scotland
Norway
Bosnia
Croatia
Haiti
Mexico

While posted to England, I had the chance to take the family on a vacation through Europe, which included:

France
Liechtenstein
Switzerland
Germany
Austria
Czech Republic
Netherlands
Belgium
Scotland
Wales
Ireland

Whlie deployed to Bosnia, I met the wife in Rome and we toured:

The Vatican
San Marino
Switzerland
Italy

While deployed in Haiti, I met the family in the Dominican Republic

While in Hawaii for naval exercises, I brought the family down for a week.

While moving on posting, the family has gone camping in BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Ontario

When we lived on the west coast, the family and I had the opportunity to go camping in Alberta, BC, Washington, Oregon and California.

Now that we live in central Canada, we've gone camping in New York, Virginia, West Virginia Pennsylvania, and Maryland (bit of a Civil War tour).

I can attribute all of this vacation travel to my military service.  Me being posted or sent to many different places has allowed me to take advantage of many opportunities to see many things.  Even the kids benefit.  When my son was taking Canadian geography in the 4th Grade, he could relate well to the material because he had been to most of the places they were talking about.  I just don't tell them they're being educated when we go someplace. ;D

In short, yes, you get to travel in the CF.


----------



## FactorXYZ (22 Apr 2011)

Pusser, thanks for the awesome post ! Stories like that help make the waiting bearable.


----------



## trigger324 (29 Apr 2011)

I'll play along. In only 8 years of reg force Navy travelling, I put a couple miles on: I wound up in provinces and states that I just plain wouldn't have, otherwise. 

Based in Halifax, the furthest I've made it in all directions--North to Nunavut, South to Puerto Rico, _West to Tofino, BC_, and East to Karachi PK.

Countries: USA, Great Britain, Ireland, The Netherlands, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Poland, Germany, Belgium, France, Spain, Italy, Turkey, Croatia, Greece, Morocco, Pakistan, Jordan, Bahrain, The UAE, and even two stops in Djibouti!

Within all those port visits, since that's what most of them were, I tried to see as many attractions in as many cities and towns as was possible. Lots of highlights, lots of memories, lots of stories.

Travel is abundant!!


----------



## Gramps (30 Apr 2011)

In 20 years I have had three trades and have done quite a bit of travelling, most of it in the last ten years though.

Canada (Most of the country)
USA (about five states on numerous trips)
UAE (Too much time in this place to like it)
Sultinate of Oman (1 Trip)
Afghanistan (1 Deployment)
Azores (1 Trip)
Iceland (1 Trip)
Greenland (3 Trips)
Norway (1 Trip)
Bermuda 1 Trip)
Cyprus (1 Trip)
Greece (1 trip)
Belgium (1 Trip)
Germany (1 Trip plus currently deployed here)
Scotland (1 Trip
England (2 Trips)


----------



## dimsum (30 Apr 2011)

In 10 years between NAVRES and the Air Force, for work:

Canada:  
- Both coasts and the Great Lakes to Toronto, a bunch of airbases and CFB Suffield for a few months (yay)
- Lived in BC, NS, MB, QC and ON
US:  West coast up to Ketchikan AK, east coast to Norfolk VA, and Fort Irwin National Training Centre
Israel
"An undisclosed location" 
Afghanistan
Prestwick, Scotland (one-night layover on return from KAF)

Not work:
Driven through most provinces and most of the northern US states for postings
HLTA:  Germany, Belgium, France, Norway, Austria, Netherlands

Hopefully my next posting will let me travel a bit, um, further outside North America or Europe


----------



## yoman (30 Apr 2011)

3 years:

Quebec
Ontario
BC
Hawaii 
West Point

Can't wait to see where the future will take me.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 May 2011)

I get to go to Moose Jaw and Dundurn soon.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 May 2011)

As a dependant, my father was posted to:

Rivers MB
London ON (x2)
Soest Germany
Kingston ON
Gagetown NB (x2)
Moncton NB
St Hubert QC
Baden Germany
Ottawa ON

Since I have joined I have been:

Lahr Germany
Halifax NS
Petawawa ON
as well as some of the above.

I have also traveled to such exotic places as Isreal, Syria, Egypt, Afghanistan, Haiti, Cyprus and Dubai on business and far more for pleasure.  By far the best thing about this career is not the travel, but having the chance to taste the local food from around the world.


----------

